# Navarre - 09/29 - Whats better then one BFT?



## JD7.62

Why two of course. :thumbup:

Got up early this morning with plans to take my dad out before he leaves, unfortunately he wasnt feeling well so I head out on my own but I knew some fellow yakkers would be out there.

I pull up and see a couple guys already unloading and not long after that Ginzu, YaknTat and BlackJeep show up.

I brought a really big cooler today since my BFT yesterday wouldnt fit in my usual cooler. Ginzu had a little bit to say about it but it paid off big time.

We make bait pretty easily and head on out. Im up front as they are back there playing around with a shark. Suddenly BFT start busting right in front of me. I grab my rod with a jig on it and burn it across the top, they make chase and I get nailed.

Let me tell you, seventeen pound test line and a dogging tuna makes for a long work out. First fish took me over forty five minutes to get in.

We continue heading out to where I caught my BFT yesterday and Ive seen some other nice fish with bills caught.

Not too long after arriving my cig gets ate. And forty four minutes later I land my biggest tuna ever, of course just third ever.

I trolled around awhile longer but the bite died. Finally I decide to hit the beach and on the way in pick up an average king. I rebait and set back out and as Im letting out line I get nailed and pulled in a nice smoker king in about eight minutes.

Three tuna in two days, cant beat that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cracker

Daaaaaaammmnnnn!!!!!!!!! Yall killin em.. Good job man.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Nice work man.....some good eating right there!


----------



## Blake R.

Good deal man! We ended up with one smoker and one average king, rolled out by about 9


----------



## jmunoz

Nice


----------



## 60hertz

Wasabi time!


----------



## chaps

I can't take it anymore. I need to get out there. Awesome catch!!!!


----------



## yakntat

Nice job JD, it was good fishing with you. I had a king day with 6ea and the double hook up on the sharks. It was hard to watch all the BFT jumping with me getting kings. :thumbdown: Still a good day though!


----------



## Ginzu

Just grilled Tuna steaks. Unfortunately, I noticed some parasites in the meat while cleaning him, so no sashimi. It was a good day to be out.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Awesome job man!!!
It looks like you got a speck of blood on that shirt lol.


----------



## ycanti

Kayak to cooler ratio is insane, great job


----------



## JD7.62

ycanti said:


> Kayak to cooler ratio is insane, great job


LoL I said I brought a big cooler huh? Turned out to be a good decision. After the big king the entire rudder assembly was under water due to all the weight.


----------



## knot @ Work

WOW.

Greatt day for kayak fishing. Awsome catch,, yu da man.....

:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210

You think it will be to shitty to go tomorrow?


----------



## Kayak Rookie

Nice catch I need to get up early and get to Navarre to catch a Tuna.


----------



## northportcjm

*rig question*

Hey guys, what does your terminal gear look like? flouracarbon with circle hook? or wire leader with trebles? Weight or no weight? 

Also, how big of an outfit are you using? 17-20lb mono or bigger?

I'm planning on coming down next year in the fall and hope to score on some of this kind of action. 

Thanks

northportcjm


----------



## sniperpeeps

Ginzu said:


> Just grilled Tuna steaks. Unfortunately, I noticed some parasites in the meat while cleaning him, so no sashimi. It was a good day to be out.


Are you sure they weren't tendons???

Sweet video, love some Uncle Ted!


----------



## sniperpeeps

JD you need a fish bag man!


----------



## Yaksquatch

Holy cow dude that's a pair of solid footballs!!!

Alex


----------



## Tennesseeyakker

Nice job! Those are some nice fish! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Ginzu

sniperpeeps said:


> Are you sure they weren't tendons???
> 
> Sweet video, love some Uncle Ted!


Definitely wasn't tendons. Was small white balls directly in the meat. Only found three, but enough to keep us from eating it raw.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Ginzu said:


> Definitely wasn't tendons. Was small white balls directly in the meat. Only found three, but enough to keep us from eating it raw.


That's weird, did you take some photos of it by any chance? I have never heard of anything like that curious as to what they were and if they pose any harm.


----------



## jmunoz

sniperpeeps said:


> That's weird, did you take some photos of it by any chance? I have never heard of anything like that curious as to what they were and if they pose any harm.


I remember when I was real young I went to visit my dad in key west and we took a half day trip and one of the bft we caught had little white balls like you where talkin bout ginzu


----------



## kanaka

Good job JD!!! After seeing your posts yesterday we headed out the East Pass this morning with high hopes. All I can say is that ALL the fish are down your way. Thought it was suspicious we didn't see any yakers in the usual areas......


----------



## Jason

Man....that's SWEET!!!!! Good job guys!!!


----------



## Ginzu

northportcjm said:


> Hey guys, what does your terminal gear look like? flouracarbon with circle hook? or wire leader with trebles? Weight or no weight?
> 
> Also, how big of an outfit are you using? 17-20lb mono or bigger?
> 
> I'm planning on coming down next year in the fall and hope to score on some of this kind of action.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> northportcjm


J hooks with stinger trebles on wire. Or pre made duster rigs. Caught my BFT on a Pearl Turbo Hammer with a stinger treble added. I use power pro slick with all my reels, but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## bbarton13

nice job guys, wish i could came back out there this morning. i knew yall would get some more


----------



## JD7.62

Aweome video man, looks like your BFT about kicked your ass.

My gear is fine, just fish with light line hehe. Hard to beat the old Penn SS and Z series when it comes to harsh conditions.


----------



## Ginzu

JD7.62 said:


> Aweome video man, looks like your BFT about kicked your ass.
> 
> My gear is fine, just fish with light line hehe. Hard to beat the old Penn SS and Z series when it comes to harsh conditions.


Dude, your rig sucks. When it takes me 20plus minutes to pull in a 36inch king something is wrong. It took me less than 10min to bring in my BFT on my gear. Live in the now! Lol.


----------



## JD7.62

Hehe maybe it was the user. It took me eight minutes to get that smoker on the same rig. 

Only disadvantage of it is that it doesnt handle braid well but about three hundred yards of seventeen gets the job done.


----------



## Chris V

Nice report.

I will add that I have never seen a worm in a blackfin and there's no possible way of counting how many of those damn things I've cleaned. I will say though, that if you use fresh water while cleaning, the sinews and parts of the muscle will contract and form white gobs. That's why I never use fresh water while cleaning or prepping tuna.


----------



## pompanopete

Wow very cool video and i knowthat feeling when I finally landed my BFT what a work out. whew!!


----------



## Fishermon

awesome...!!!..it was insane indeed. Hooked a double late pm as well. Vondy came up and helped take one. We lost TWO right by the yak...both were huge. Wire leader too weak and old is my guess...both broke at the hook...worst feeleing ever...


Vondy managed one later around on a yozouri and landed his first. We went back out this morning but it was too windy and the rain had moved in. 

These fish fight hard.Thanks for the report and video guys.


----------



## Fishermon

ycanti said:


> Kayak to cooler ratio is insane, great job


you can almost put the kayak in the cooler...almost....:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Haha 

Just pictured that


----------



## Ginzu

Chris V said:


> Nice report.
> 
> I will add that I have never seen a worm in a blackfin and there's no possible way of counting how many of those damn things I've cleaned. I will say though, that if you use fresh water while cleaning, the sinews and parts of the muscle will contract and form white gobs. That's why I never use fresh water while cleaning or prepping tuna.


It wasn't a worm. It was a white cyst or egg like thing embedded in the meat. About the size of


----------



## kanaka

I used to see that in tuna sections sold for sashimi back in Hawaii. Just dig it out.


----------



## MVann126

Killer day!


----------



## AhGotcha

Dang, I need to get up with u ANGLERS!


----------



## dthomas142

Great job JD, Ginzu and Yakntat I enjoy all the posts! I guess I shoulda got in line to reply on this one, 4 pages- damn! Y'all some popular fellas, lol! Good job nice catches!


----------



## scaly neck

Nice Nice Nice...what a great day....thx for posting the pics.:thumbup:


----------



## charlie101

I saw your dinner pic over on ar15. Looks like some good eating!


----------



## JD7.62

charlie101 said:


> I saw your dinner pic over on ar15. Looks like some good eating!


I had nine people over so I wasnt going to pull out the boom sticks for a proper dinner pic lol.


----------



## Ginzu

Man, I forgot to take a pic of our grilled tuna steaks.


----------



## JD7.62

Ginzu said:


> Man, I forgot to take a pic of our grilled tuna steaks.


Howd you marinade/season it?

I marinaded mine in some soy sauce and honey/ginger dressing then rolled them sesame seeds.

Here is the meat from Saturdays two.


----------



## grey ghost

awsome , dude yall have got some nice yak setups!! great pics!!


----------



## Ginzu

I went super simple. Black pepper, rock salt, lime zest and olive oil. Love it when I grill fish and it doesn't stick.


----------



## AndyS

JD7.62 said:


> Why two of course. :thumbup:
> 
> Got up early this morning with plans to take my dad out before he leaves, unfortunately he wasnt feeling well so I head out on my own but I knew some fellow yakkers would be out there.
> 
> I pull up and see a couple guys already unloading and not long after that Ginzu, YaknTat and BlackJeep show up.
> 
> I brought a really big cooler today since my BFT yesterday wouldnt fit in my usual cooler. Ginzu had a little bit to say about it but it paid off big time.
> 
> We make bait pretty easily and head on out. Im up front as they are back there playing around with a shark. Suddenly BFT start busting right in front of me. I grab my rod with a jig on it and burn it across the top, they make chase and I get nailed.
> 
> Let me tell you, seventeen pound test line and a dogging tuna makes for a long work out. First fish took me over forty five minutes to get in.
> 
> We continue heading out to where I caught my BFT yesterday and Ive seen some other nice fish with bills caught.
> 
> Not too long after arriving my cig gets ate. And forty four minutes later I land my biggest tuna ever, of course just third ever.
> 
> I trolled around awhile longer but the bite died. Finally I decide to hit the beach and on the way in pick up an average king. I rebait and set back out and as Im letting out line I get nailed and pulled in a nice smoker king in about eight minutes.
> 
> Three tuna in two days, cant beat that. :thumbup:


And all I caught this weekend were a few lousy sharks (one of them as I saw a big school of what I can only guess in my limited experience must have been tuna running under me) 

Oh, well ---- at least I got out & caught something. Thanks for the paddle loan JD7. My new one came in.


----------



## JD7.62

I found a better pic of the big one on my wifes phone. Id estimate upper twenties maybe thirty pounds, he dwarfed the others.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Stud BFT for sure


----------



## beachsceneguy

great fish and vid


----------

